# When do the Florida deer shed their velvet?



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

I caught this Minnesota six pointer on my trail cam just as he was starting to shed his velvet. Looks like September 1st is the date for Minnesota.

So when do those Florida deer shed their velvet? Anybody have any pics? How about forum members from other states. What say you?


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

What the heck am I doing wrong? I clicked on the landscape button, entered the http:// address, but my photos still are posted as attachments.:banghead


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice damn deer


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Florida deer shed there velvet from early Oct through early Nov. During bow season you will see deer in velvet for the first couple of weeks but it seems as soon as Nov comes around most have completely shed it. I would say the majority shed it in the first couple of weeks in Oct. That is in the panhandle area. Not sure about central and south Florida.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

OHIO


















































































Our state record non-typical



















somewhere between aug.12 -sep.7.....the cameras were sent back to moultrie for repair...:banghead


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

Ironman172,

Obviously your cameras suffered from too much exposure to deer antlers! Those are some awesome bucks!:bowdown


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks!!! to bad I haven't seen them when hunting....:boo:banghead:letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i shot this buck opening day of bow season. hit him high without a complete pass through, a couple specks of blood over the next 100yrds, searched for about 5hrs over the next 2 days. never found him..


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

That's the bad part about hitting a deer high in the body cavity. Although, more than likely a killing shot, the body cavity has to pump full of blood before it comes out the entrance wound. 

Sorry to hear you never recovered your deer. Sounds like you gave it a hell of an effort.


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment on the deer davdoc0011. Actually, of the three bucks that hang out with the albino buck, the six point is the smallest. Here's the second biggest. He's an 8 pointer. Makes you kind of anxious to see the "KING" don't it?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a nice buck!! id like to see him walk out at my stand in FL


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern Bill, that's 1 heck of a "horny" picture...oke










I shot this un on 10/20/08 just cause he was in velvet and my 1st buck w/ a bow and had never got 1 in velvet:letsdrink










Albinodeerguy, Don't know why your pics aren't loading right...you punch this icon right???







then just go to where your pic is and get it in there.....


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

Jason, 

I sure wish I could harvest any buck in velvet. Nothing doing in Minnesota, they rub off that velvet way before bow season opens. Nice first bow buck! Congrats!

Thanks for the advice on loading my pics and thanks to everyone else for their help too.


----------

